# Any info on who publishes these scores?



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Hello esteemed fellow members, I am resorting to this forum as a last try after having unsuccesfully searched many many miles of cyberspace for info regarding the publication of the following two scores:

Myaskovsky Symphony No. 6
Fibich Symphony No. 3

These works have both been recorded and performed not too long ago and so it should hypothetically not be impossible to acquire the scores. however, it seems to me as if they are not published by anyone company, does anyone have any information regarding this or generally how I could obtain copies?


----------

